# sr20det



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

now i was looking through this page and i was looking at the link at the top that says about like if you want this much horsepower this is what you do and all that...and was wondering how much that 400 and the 500 horsepower setup would run...i have been saving money for a while and its getting to winter time now and i have a spare motor and trans that pulled from a 92 ser to replace my tired and over 200k 1.6 in my 93 i stripped it all so it wont be that hard to do but i was just wondering a round about figure what the 2 setups would cost?..another question isit possible to have 2 piggy back systms on the reprogrammed ecu one for aqua mist and one for nitrous?...i dont know if i would ever do it but its just a question...or would itbe better to just get a wot switch for the nitrous if i ever did it...thankx for the help


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do your own research on prices. The internet is so gracious that it will let you see prices for products that you will need to buy to get to the 500 hp mark. Prices also have the habit of changing. Therefore, no one can give you a definite amount that you would need to spend. Having said that, I'd guess you'd spend somewhere in the neighborhood of $7,000 to $8,000 (conservative).


----------

